# The ******* Olympics



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

This is my masterpiece!

Our barn has an indoor and outdoor arena, which I am going to be using for the event of a lifetime! Introducing the ******* Olympics! Days of fun, games, and blue collar stupidity to raise money for charity

This year's charity (yes, I might decide to make this annual!) is hopefully going to be All Seated In A Barn in Kern County, California. They rescue donkeys, horses, and mules (they even have a zebra) from slaughter, rehabilitate them, train them, and find good homes for them. It's a really great program, and the proceeds of the ******* Olympics will be going to them. I haven't figured out all of the details of the event, and once I do, I will then reach out to them and ask if they'd like to be out charity

Our games include:
-Tow hitch toss
-Bull scramble
-Put the t-shirt on the [animal to be decided]
-Fire hose rodeo
-Mud wrestling
-Pig wrangling
-NasMower
-Cornhole
-Bull dogging
-Barrel racing
-Rope battle
-Team stacking
-Probably about 20 more that I'm forgetting

Remind me tomorrow, and I will post the updated descriptions of each activity. I just need to keep this short and sweet so I can get to bed soon 😴 Any *******-like game ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

You got censored Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sounds fun… and maybe a bit crazy 😜 
Hopefully you can get all the details ironed out and make it happen. I’m sure the rescue would appreciate you thinking of them!

@Lil Boogie I think that was intentional?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh Lol


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

It automatically did that. It was supposed to say R-E-D-N-E-C-K. Not sure why that got censored?

BTW @Lil Boogie Like the new profile picture! Is that your pup?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> It automatically did that. It was supposed to say R-E-D-N-E-C-K. Not sure why that got censored?
> 
> BTW @Lil Boogie Like the new profile picture! Is that your pup?


Oh okay. Yes, that's Mrs Vanna, aka Vivi Lol


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

So, seeming as R-E-D-N-E-C-K got censored, and is sometimes offensive (I don't know what it's like anywhere else, but where I'm at, the people who get offended by the word R-E-D-N-E-C-K aren't even sort of R-E-D-N-E-C-Ks. The people who don't care are the actual R-E-D-N-E-C-Ks, or even somewhere in the ballpark, at least), I think I might change the name of the event. I have had some friends suggest it as well. Any ideas?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Idk. I kinda like the name.  We call ourselves R-E-D-N-E-C-Ks when we rig up something that looks bad but works. I’ve never known people to get offended by it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird it censured that word. 
Nothing wrong with it, LOL 😝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I agree.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess I haven’t even been on this forum long enough to know it censors like that 😅
Here I was thinking it was on purpose.
I say stick with the name… if it’s going to offend somebody, you probably won’t enjoy having them there anyway 😂


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Keep the name! The ones offended can get over it! Haha too much sensitivity in the world today. That sounds like a fun event. 😄 im in texas but id go if it was close! Good luck.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Definitely sounds fun! And keep the name! It’s great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍☝


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Well thanks y'all! I'll keep it then. I always liked the name too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I just remembered a sport idea that I had about a year ago! Mule skiing!

About a year ago, somebody came through our barn with 2 horses, a foal, and a mammoth donkey. He was driving his boss's truck, and she had the back axle shredded to the point where it looked like a glitter bomb went off. So he had to stay there and get the boss to pay for her truck's repairs. When he was finally leaving, the donkey (whose name I didn't know, so I called him Lynyrd (I'm a big Lynyrd Skynyrd fan. Skynyrd was the foal)) got confused with the trailer. He took off, with the guy still holding his lead. For those of you who don't know, mammoth donkeys are STRONG. Lynyrd pulled the guy across our parking lot, his heels digging into the ground. So I thought that if we can get people to bring their mammoth donkeys, mules, draft horses, etc. that are really strong, have them drag them, and use their feet as skis, we have a competitive sport! What do y'all think?

Also, @Lil Boogie did you change the profile pic again? I like this one too! Who's in the picture?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I did! It's my mini Saanen, Betsy😁


----------

